# Anyone have an excel sheet for building a bike?



## FireLikeIYA (Mar 15, 2009)

Yeah, I know this is being extremely lazy, but does anyone have a prebuilt excel sheet were I can punch in the weights of different components to see what my new build should weigh?


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

just go into the post your light bike


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

i have one from years ago but am unable to upload it...anyway - here's what you need to fill in:

Bar Ends: 
Bottle Cage: 
Bottom Bracket: 
Brake Levers:
Brakes: 
Cables:
Cassette:
Chain Guard:
Chain: 
Crankset: 
*Crankarms:
*Chain rings:
*Chainring bolts:
*Crank fixing bolts:
Computer:
Derlr (Front)
Derlr (Rear)
Fork:
Frame: 
Grips:
Handlebar: 
Headset: 
Headset Spacer:
Pedals: 
Quick Releases:
Seat Binder: 
Seat: 
Seatpost: 
Shifters: 
Shock Rear:
Stem: 
Tire (Front)
Tire (Rear):
Tubes:
Wheelset:
Miscellaneous
Rimstrip


----------



## Lets Try Science (May 11, 2009)

Here ya go.
http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AgCxpUCFIvcLcm53SE1iNTZVelNEUVZRUHVHbXFBYWc&hl=en

Its not great but a start. I don't have it set so you can modify it but you can save it to your own excel program. The formulas are simple.
=sum(C2:C26)
and then
=C27/453.6
which will convert from grams to pounds.


----------



## Deuce9er (May 11, 2010)

*From my phone*

Depending on how custom you go, you can add to Nino's list (brake rotors, valves, caps, bolts, etc.) or take away...I included chain guard, crank fixing bolts & headset spacers in other line item weights (similar to how Nino has included brake rotors, valves, caps, etc.) in other line items. To each their own. You could line item every detail if you wish.

WW XC Lefty 29er
FRAME: Santa Cruz Tallboy (2045g)
SIZE: Large
COLOR: Matte Carbon
REAR SHOCK: DT-Swiss XR Carbon 37.5x165mm w/ Remote (195g)
FORK: Cannondale Lefty Max Carbon w/PBR 140/110mm (1144g)
STEERERTUBE: Carbon Steerer: (110g)
HEADSET: Tune BoBo & GumGum (80g)
CAP: Schmolke Ahead Set (5g)
STEM: Extralite Ultrastem UL3 25.4x90mm Ti Bolts (81g)
HANDLEBAR: Schmolke MTB Flatbar SL 9° 650 mm (105g)
BAR ENDS: Extralite Cyberends (2x19=38g)
GRIPS: HiTemp 42 (15g)
F BRAKE: Formula R1, CF Levers + 4 Ti Bolts (176g)
R BRAKE: Formula R1, CF Levers +2 Ti Bolts (183g)
BRAKE ROTORS: Scrubs 160/140mm (90g)
BRAKE BOLTS & ADAPTERS: Ti (34g)
SHIFTERS: SRAM XX Triggers (183g)
MM: Formula R1 MIX-Master (38g)
F DER: SRAM XX LM TP 34.9mm+2 Bolts (117g)
R DER: SRAM XX M Cage+AFC Delrin Pullies (163g)
CRANKSET: Lightning MTB SL 175mm 64-104 BCD w/ Ceramic Bearings & No Logos (440g)
CHAINRINGS: Carbon-Ti 24-36 Titanium (60g)
CASSETTE: Recon 11-34 Ti MTB 10 (175g)
CHAIN: KMC-X10SL (225g)
CABLES & HOUSING: A iLinks w/ PowerCordz (79g)
SEATPOST: New Ultimate Alloy 30.9x350 (128g)
SEATCLAMP: Carbon-Ti QR Seatpost Clamp (32g)
SADDLE: Becker Carbon MTB Saddle (60g)
PEDALS: Egg Beater 11Ti w/ Ward (165g)
RIMS: EDGE Composites XC29er 28h (2x380=760g)
FRONT HUB: Extralite HyperLefty (86g)
REAR HUB: Extralite Ultrahub (196g)
SPOKES: Sapim CX-Rays Black (2x122+244g)
NIPPLES: Sapim Alloy & Brass (30g)
SKEWERS: USE SpinStix Ti (55g)
RIM TAPE & VALVES: Schwalbe High Pressure (20g)
TUBELESS: Sealant (120g)*
TIRES: Schwalbe Furious Fred 2.0 (2x335=670g)
H2O BOTTLE CAGE: Arundel Mandible Carbon (29g)
H2O BOTTLE CAGE BOLTS: 4 Carbon (2g)
MODS: Ti, CF & Alu Bolts & Nuts (-100g)
OTHER: Lubricant (100g)
BIKE WEIGHT: 8367g < 18.5#


----------



## FireLikeIYA (Mar 15, 2009)

Thank you everyone. That is exactly the information I needed!:thumbsup:


----------



## xiaoyuandlg (Jul 11, 2014)

Don't know why my browser took me here when I am trying to do some searches on creating qr codes in excel. Fortunately, I coincidentally find that I am quite interested in the topics here, I find the forums I am enjoyed.


----------

